# Astro towing



## 1999Astro (Sep 2, 2004)

Does anyone out there tow a 21RS with a 4.3 V6 Chevy Astro? It appears close enough to the limit that cargo capacity would be very limited. We'd very much like to find a lightweight trailer with bunks and this seems like a nice one.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.

I met someone last summer towing a 21RS with an astro. He seemed pleased with the performance. As long as the weights are okay, you should be okay.

Mike


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I towed a 21RS with an F150 ext cab, 4.6L V8 with 3.55 gears and P rated tires. It did ok, but struggled more often than I thought it should. Turned out I was right at my GVWR. We upgraded to an F250 with bigger V8, 3.73 gears and LT tires. Made all the difference in the world. I personally think that auto mfg's inflate the cargo capacities of their vehichles so they can boast having the "highest towing capacity in it's class". Your Astro might not be strong enough in the long haul. Just my opinion. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## janemcvideo (Dec 8, 2004)

1999Astro said:


> Does anyone out there tow a 21RS with a 4.3 V6 Chevy Astro? It appears close enough to the limit that cargo capacity would be very limited. We'd very much like to find a lightweight trailer with bunks and this seems like a nice one.
> [snapback]12920[/snapback]​


We just purchased a 21RS and our tow vehicle is a 1990 Chevy Astro 4.3 V6. We are scheduled
to pick it up in a few days. We were told by the salesman that our Chevy would tow it. But the
service dept. would not let us out the door if the TV would not be safe. In that case our sales contract would be voided. What are your experiences with the 21RS and your Astro? Any 
suggestions.


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

We have a 21RS that we are getting ready to trade. We originally pulled it with our Dodge Durango that had the 240HP with a 3.94 rear end. As long as we were in relatively flat terrain, it pulled ok. Head to the hills (east coast little ones) and it was much tougher. We hav esince purchased a 2500HD Ram that pull sit with ease.

However, I would think that you are pretty much at your max weight range with it dry even beofre you add poeple, equipment and stuff. I think when I checked, it was maxed out at 5500 pounds, only about 700 more than the 21RS weighs. so, I would think you are going to exceed the 85% (or 80% depending on who says what) rule.

Jus tmy $.02 .....


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I hate to sound like that OTHER website, by spouting off weight ratings, but...
According to Bob's Travel Center...http://www.bobstravelcenter.com/01towguide.htm

A 2001 RWD Astro/Safari with the heavy-duty tow package has the following ratings:

3.23:1 = 5,100 Tow Limit
3.42:1 = 5,600 Tow Limit
3.73:1 = 6,100 Tow Limit

The all-wheel drive version adds 200 lbs to the Tow Limit, but it looks like the AWD did not come with the 3.73:1 rear axle, at least not after 2001.

Tow limits on later models appear to vary whether it is a cargo van or passenger van, and it looks like the 3.23 went away altogether by 2002. And while the 1998 had a 3.73, it was only rated at 5,500 tow limit in the RWD format.

My opinion is, as long as you are within the safe weight ratings, tow the thing, and be safe. If you don't like the power, trade up the TV later.


----------



## janemcvideo (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for everyones comments on towing the 21RS. We pick it up tomorrow morning
and get our orientation with it. The dealer has had our Astro Van for a couple days installing
the hitch and equipment - They say the local Chevy dealer says we can tow 5500. We realize we are at the limit - if the Astro doesn't cut it we will trade it for something that will. We are
moving "home" to Michigan after nearly 30 years in California. We have 3 dogs, a cat, and several birds - our goal is to get everyone safely and comfortably across country. We don't care
how long it takes. Once there we have several acres just across the Mackinac Bridge so we will
keep the Outback there for week ends and trips around Northern Michigan. We are really 
excited about the Outback and the move.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

> They say the local Chevy dealer says we can tow 5500. We realize we are at the limit - if the Astro doesn't cut it we will trade it for something that will. We are moving "home" to Michigan


Welcome to Outbackers








Me thinks it won't take long to decide a more powerful tow vehicle is the right move.
Just get 'er here to Michigan safely







Definitly take the southern route here. Any grade climbing in the Astro is gonna be painful.
Where abouts in Michigan are you moving to?
You lucky dog! Vacation property in da u.p.


----------



## janemcvideo (Dec 8, 2004)

mjs518 said:


> > They say the local Chevy dealer says we can tow 5500. We realize we are at the limit - if the Astro doesn't cut it we will trade it for something that will. We are moving "home" to Michigan
> 
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers
> ...


We spent most of today at the RV Dealer - Outback PDI went great - only problem they hadn't completed our hitch work. We got it home just before dark - travelling the back roads and avoiding the freeways. The astro towed it fine - and we live in the foothills of the Sierra Nevada, so had a few hills to climb. We will be coming to Michigan in the early spring and definately the Southern Route - we'll just take it slow and easy. My husband's family is all in the Battle Creek area - my family is mostly around Indian River - we are buying a home in the Petoskey area and plan to keep the Outback just across the Bridge in St. Ignace - we have about 17 acres on Pt. La Barbe Road just off Hwy 2. Great views of the straits and the bridge. We hope to take some trips around the UP. We have owned and operated a Video Production business for nearly 30 years and just completed a contract to film 28 of California's State Parks. We are hoping to do something similar in Michigan and the Outback will become our Mobile Video Production Unit.
Thanks for your suggestions and look us up when travelling north.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

They had the Astro for several days, and still didn't have the hitch work done?









Since we are talking about 2 hours work here, including setup and test drive, I wonder where you are on the dealers priority list, not only now, but in the future for warranty work?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

HHH,

You're right. I didn't notice that at first.

I was in the S10 factory down in Shreveport many years ago. They rolled those things out like one a minute. Some guy told me there was less than 40 manhours in each one, as far as assembly is concened. Amazing.

The hitch just bolts on. So unless they are modifying the rear valance, or adding sway bars or a trans cooler or airbags or something, several hours would do it. And you have to think, if they are adding the hitch, does the Astro have the HD towing package on it?

You may want to pick up some of those big reflective triangles and some flares before you start your trip. Space 'em at 50' and at 100' behind the rig. And a transmission temp gauge. And a fire extinguisher in the TV. Just in case.

And keep the video camera handy. You may want to make a documentary of your trek!

Good luck and let us know where to pick up a copy of your video.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

UP, hey? My first operational assignment was to the UP -- K.I. Sawyer. I liked the UP, but not at the time. I was too young to appreciate what was there.

Good luck on your trek north!


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

> UP, hey?


What your trying to say is "da UP, eh?"
Canadas' influence is in the language there, obviously








If you ever go back take the boat tour and see pictured rocks. Colored cliffs for miles at the lakes edge, all the beauty of the Grand Canyon in Michigan!

Joe


----------



## janemcvideo (Dec 8, 2004)

Now you guys are scaring me - reflective triangles, flares, fire extinquisher!! 
Maybe a video documentary of the trek would be a good idea - 
Actually, the RV dealer was very apologetic about the hitch work on the van taking so long. Seems they thought one of the parts was in stock, wasn't, they ordered one, it came in wrong, the service guy went home early sick kid etc. etc. 
they ended up tracking one done locally the morning of our PDI. So although they had the Van for several days, nothing was done til the day of our walk through.

We plan on taking it on a test run over to the coast - around Carmel - let the dogs run in the
Pacific Ocean for the last time and see how it handles the coast mountains before we tackle the big trip.


----------



## janemcvideo (Dec 8, 2004)

P.S.
We will pick up an extra fire extinquisher for the TV and yes the Astro Van has
the HD tow package. The previous owners kept their hitch set up though.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

The towing laws will vary on your trip across America. Certain states are a little more sticky in what equipment you need, what speed you can drive, etc.

I don't want to scare you at all, but safety is a big deal for me when towing. Here's a list of some of my stuff:

Fire extinguisher (in TT & TV)
Flares
Triangles
Flashlight, a big flourescent one
Fix-a-Flat
A cell phone
Blankets
First Aid Kit

And do this:

Check lug nut torque & tire pressure.

Plan for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------

